# Delirium Tremens Belgian Strong Ale



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I am trying this for the first time as I type this. For a beer with an ABV of 8.5% it is really drinkable. I am getting allot fruity type flavors off of it and the aroma is fantastic. It's pairing really well with a Punch Corona while cooking steaks on the BBQ. :ss I give it two thumbs up.

Linkage: http://www.delirium.be/


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Smoked said:


> I am trying this for the first time as I type this. For a beer with an ABV of 8.5% it is really drinkable. I am getting allot fruity type flavors off of it and the aroma is fantastic. It's pairing really well with a Punch Corona while cooking steaks on the BBQ. :ss I give it two thumbs up.
> 
> Linkage: http://www.delirium.be/


hard to get here but it is worth the footwork


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Smoked said:


> I am trying this for the first time as I type this. For a beer with an ABV of 8.5% it is really drinkable. I am getting allot fruity type flavors off of it and the aroma is fantastic. It's pairing really well with a Punch Corona while cooking steaks on the BBQ. :ss I give it two thumbs up.
> 
> Linkage: http://www.delirium.be/


This is one of my favorites. Drink up!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

At 12.00 for a 750ml bottle it's pretty pricey but at the rate that I'm going I doubt that I'll care much in about an hour.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

This is my favorite beer. I had it on leave when I was in San Diego it was like 9 dollars at the bar the first time I had but the bartender told me if I didn't like she would pay for it so how could I lose.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kinda funny as Delirium Tremens is the attack that a long time alcoholic can go into after abstaning from alcohol cold turkey.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> Kinda funny as Delirium Tremens is the attack that a long time alcoholic can go into after abstaning from alcohol cold turkey.


I thought the same thing. People actually die from it.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

A very fine beer indeed, i like the nocturum also.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Their Christmas seasonal beer, Delerium Noel is also excellent.

For the most part your big ABV Belgian Triples and Strong Dark Ales will stand up and pair well with a cigar.

Actually enjoyed a few glasses of Unibroue's Trois Pistoles and La Fin Du Monde with a La Gloria Charlamange Churchill Maduro and a Romeo e Julieta Reseve Churchill Maduro last night out on the dock. 

Very tasty indeed!!


----------

